# LONDRINA | Palhano Business Center | 20 fl | T/O



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Located on 300 Ayrton Senna Avenue, *Gleba Palhano*, *Londrina*'s booming district just across the lake from Downtown.

Offices private area: 31-460 m² 
Offices total area: 63-868 m² 



*Site*, at this rectangular area, across the vegetables garden (yes, a veeeery stubborn Japanese farmer):




























At this empty square, it will be built a shopping mall with 20,000 m² GLA. There are another 7 office towers under construction in Gleba Palhano.



On *December 2010*, they released the *first tower*:
































































On the skyline:





















_Further information:_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289359
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=997661
http://www.rossiresidencial.com.br/...lhano/palhano-business-center.aspx?id=CO-7205
facebook.com/montosaconstrutora


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

On *May 2011*, they unveiled the *second tower*:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Touring the area*:

Location at Gleba Palhano by Lake Igapó II:











_Ander Vaz (SSC)_









_Ander Vaz (SSC)_









_mcarmo (SSC)_









_Flickr: Ignacio Ramírez Torrado_


















_Eddubra (SSC)_









_Ibra Ldna (SSC)_

Approximate view from the towers (Downtown):









_picasaweb - frazao_


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

This is not tall enough for the highrises section.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Sorry, that's true! For some reason I was thinking highrises were everything below 200 m. Thanks for moving!


----------



## gyryno (Mar 28, 2011)

PARABÉNS YURI FICOU MUITO BACANA, SÓ FOTO TOP.........


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Thank you!

--------------------------------------------------------

On November 2011, the works started:























































facebook.com/montosaconstrutora


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Beautiful project in such a perfect location. Congratulations Londrina.


----------



## parddock (Dec 9, 2011)

An unique construction placed in a perfect place next to Igapó lake. This auspicious project certainly will rise that part of town in another step of business center. 

I'm proud to be londrinense.


----------



## Eddubra (Sep 2, 2009)

Will be amazing in this place. :drool:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

The crane, posted by mcarmo at Brazilian forum:









_sub100.com.br_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

insiderlondrina said:


> fonte: https://www.facebook.com/montosaconstrutora











_diogo_barros (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Jan 2012_








_diogo_barros (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Updating:



diogo_barros said:


> (...)
> 
> Palhano Business
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*Feb 12th 2012*









twitter.com/montosaonline


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*March 2012*

One crane for each tower:









_André Corrêa (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*March 2012*


















_diogo barros (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*April 2012*

Palhano Business Center and its two orange cranes:


















_diogo barros (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*April 2012*

The two cranes as seen from Lake Igapó II by _Eddubra (SSC)_:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*April 2012*


Londrina - Gleba Palhano 2 por FM_photos, no Flickr
_Mr.Ffff (SSC)_

^^
On the bottom, Torre Pietra (T/O). Between Pietra and Palhano Business Center, this shopping mall, Aurora (25,000 m² GLA), is being built.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*August 2013*




































_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*August 2013*









_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*August 2013*









_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*August 2013*






















































_Rossi_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*August 2013*









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*August 2013*









_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*August 2013*



















_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*August 2013*









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*September 2013*








_Eddubra (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*September 2013*









_Flávio Conceição_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*September 2013*

Cladding:






_Eddubra (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*September 2013*


















_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*October 2013*






_Eddubra (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*October 2013*






















































_Rossi_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*October 2013*









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*October 2013*


















_Ibra Ldna (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*October 2013*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Pierrotlefou (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*October 2013*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

_Eddubra (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*June 2014*









_Wilson Vieira_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*June 2014*









_Cesar Lombardi_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*June 2014*









_Wilson Grandi_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*July 2014*

 Palhano Business Center 









_Benvinda Palma_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*November 2014*









_Ibra Ldna (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

*May 2015*









_Wilson Vieira_


















_Gustavo Saile_


----------

